# Tìm Một Nhà Hàng Ấm Cúng, Đẹp Và Đủ Cho Nhóm Bạn Thân Mật



## MinhHoangaaaaa (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mình có bạn, đi nước ngoài về, nhóm tụi mình có khoảng 6-8 người thôi. Bạn bè thân quen cả, đến mức hồi đó còn qua nhà nhau ngủ, chở nhau đi học, bố mẹ thường hay rủ nấu cơm ăn chung cho vui, có 1 đứa đi du học, lập nghiệp và giờ thì về nước chơi.

Tính của bạn mình cũng không thích nhiều chỗ đông đúc hay ổn ào, chẳng qua lâu quá, nên muốn tìm một nơi ấm cúng, nhưng cũng sang trọng tí vì cũng 10 năm rồi mới gặp nhau, giá thì cũng vừa phải so với mặt bằng chung, ở ngay tại Quận 1 và nếu có quán rượu ngay đó thì vui ra trò 1 hôm lại càng hay.
Trăm sự nhờ các chị em nhé, mình thường bận việc nhiều, bạ đâu ăn đó, không để ý, đám bạn thì bận túi bụi nên tụi nó cũng cho mình chọn chỗ, mình bí quá nên lên đây hỏi các chi em biết chỗ nào thì chỉ giúp mình với nhé


----------



## tianh13121 (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Bạn bè lâu năm, thì trước hết nên nhắm đến các nhà hàng quy mô cỡ vừa hoặc lớn trở lên, nếu không biết nơi nào, thì ưu tiên xem không gian hợp ý trước đã. Thêm nữa về giá, thì gần như hiện tại cũng không chênh lệch nhau nhiều, các nhà hàng đều có ảnh chụp menu sẵn trên Facebook.


----------



## nguyentienhoang (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Quận 1 thì khá nhiều nhà hàng, nằm san sát nhau nữa, muốn chọn thì cũng không phải chuyện dễ, với cả chưa biết bạn muốn đi ngày nào trong tuần, mình nghĩ cuối tuần thì thường các nhà hàng lớn sẽ đông người đến, họp hội thế này thì tìm nơi nào vừa phải, ấm cúng, mọi người đều thích nên ưu tiên hàng đầu.


----------



## Gregory5u9Wallace22 (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Tiền chia đều hay sao bạn? ĐI nước ngoài thì chắc muốn ăn mấy món Việt Nam lắm, nên tìm chỗ nào bán mấy món Việt Nam mà ngon nhé, xuất ngoai lâu nên thường thèm mấy món dân dã đơn giản không ngờ lắm.


----------



## lloydThomas (15 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Bật Google lên tìm thôi, thiếu gì quán nhĩ. Mình trước cũng toàn dùng Google, tìm được khá nhiều quán, mỗi khi có dịp lại tìm Google thôi, nhà hàng ở Quận 1 khá nhiều, đi ra đường nhắm mắt đưa chân cũng có nhiều chỗ mà, đừng quá lo lắng về mấy chỗ nơi chốn như thế này


----------



## YourChoice (15 Tháng mười hai 2016)

như thế này chắc nên ghé nhà hàng kiểu sang trọng, cho doanh nhân chắc hợp nhất. Ở đó thì thường các món nấu khá ổn, bạn thích ăn gu thế nào thì dặn họ, ngoài ra lịch sự, có nhiều cái giải trí nhẹ nhàng, với cả thêm nữa trong trường hợp selfie hay checkin các kiểu cũng ha oai hơn.


----------



## Martian_86 (15 Tháng mười hai 2016)

MinhHoangaaaaa đã viết:


> Mình có bạn, đi nước ngoài về, nhóm tụi mình có khoảng 6-8 người thôi. Bạn bè thân quen cả, đến mức hồi đó còn qua nhà nhau ngủ, chở nhau đi học, bố mẹ thường hay rủ nấu cơm ăn chung cho vui, có 1 đứa đi du học, lập nghiệp và giờ thì về nước chơi.
> 
> Tính của bạn mình cũng không thích nhiều chỗ đông đúc hay ổn ào, chẳng qua lâu quá, nên muốn tìm một nơi ấm cúng, nhưng cũng sang trọng tí vì cũng 10 năm rồi mới gặp nhau, giá thì cũng vừa phải so với mặt bằng chung, ở ngay tại Quận 1 và nếu có quán rượu ngay đó thì vui ra trò 1 hôm lại càng hay.
> Trăm sự nhờ các chị em nhé, mình thường bận việc nhiều, bạ đâu ăn đó, không để ý, đám bạn thì bận túi bụi nên tụi nó cũng cho mình chọn chỗ, mình bí quá nên lên đây hỏi các chi em biết chỗ nào thì chỉ giúp mình với nhé


Đầu tiên, lời khuyên của mình cho bạn là nên bỏ cái Google đi, nhà hàng thì có khá nhiều sự lựa chọn, nhiều nơi họ để menu ngay bên ngoài nên cứ đi ngang, tạt vào xem giá với cả không gian sơ sơ rồi mình chọn quán ưng nhất, đặc biệt khu chỗ phố đi bộ cũng khá nhiều nhé.


----------



## BANDAI_LUVIAS (15 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đi du học lâu về thì nên dắt nhau đi vòng vòng check in các kiểu ở nhà thờ Đức bà, hồ con rùa...rồi bay về phố đi bộ cho có tí không khí. Đợt trước mình có đi được vài quán ngoài đó, nhưng kiểu cũng không thích lắm, chắc xui nên không kiếm được quán tốt


----------



## Ngoan_Hien_dethuong (15 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Nơi thì có nhiều, quan trọng là chỗ nào hợp ý, nhà hàng cũng nhiều chỗ, nhiều loại, nhiều món ăn cũng như nhiều mô hình khác nhau, xem và chọn trước tránh được khá nhiều rắc rối đáng tiếc, trước mình bị vài nơi rồi nên cũng phải xem xem như thế nào mới dám đi.


----------



## LouvisHa (16 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Họp mặt bạn bè lại để chọn đi bạn, một mình mà chọn hơi khoai nhé. Nhiều người, nhiều ý kiến dễ chọn lựa hơn, với cả cần quán không ồn ào thì kiếm những quán cho doanh nhân, sang trọng với cả cao cấp một tí thì đảm bảo được vấn đề bạn lo.
Ngoài ra nếu kĩ, nên lên Facebook tham khảo menu, món ăn, không gian của quán trước khi đi phòng không hợp ý.


----------



## MinhHoangaaaaa (16 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Có chỗ nào gợi ý giúp mình không mọi người ơi @@ mấy nay mới vô lại để đọc được, bạn mình thì chắc tầm gần cuối tháng 1 về, giờ kiếm là vừa rồi.

Họp mặt lần này chắc chia đều ra, mỗi người chắc tiêu chừng 400-500k là vừa rồi nhĩ, cũng ăn uống nhẹ nhàng thôi chứ cũng không làm gì nhiều mà, cần chỗ nào thật đẹp, thật sang mà giá ổn ổn là được.


----------



## lloydThomas (16 Tháng mười hai 2016)

MinhHoangaaaaa đã viết:


> Có chỗ nào gợi ý giúp mình không mọi người ơi @@ mấy nay mới vô lại để đọc được, bạn mình thì chắc tầm gần cuối tháng 1 về, giờ kiếm là vừa rồi.
> 
> Họp mặt lần này chắc chia đều ra, mỗi người chắc tiêu chừng 400-500k là vừa rồi nhĩ, cũng ăn uống nhẹ nhàng thôi chứ cũng không làm gì nhiều mà, cần chỗ nào thật đẹp, thật sang mà giá ổn ổn là được.


Chỗ thì không thiếu, mà nhìn bạn có vẻ hoang mang quá )) thôi mình chỉ bạn thế này nhé: search facebook, google với từ khóa "nhà hàng Mbar", chỗ này mình thấy khá ổn để bạn ghe.
Ngoài ra cũng nằm ở phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ, khá tiện cho việc đi lại của bạn cũng như bạn bè nhé. Thêm nữa nếu vẫn muốn tham khảo thêm, tốt nhất là lục tung Google lên nữa để tìm lần 2.


----------



## Yup_Yupi (16 Tháng mười hai 2016)

lloydThomas đã viết:


> Chỗ thì không thiếu, mà nhìn bạn có vẻ hoang mang quá )) thôi mình chỉ bạn thế này nhé: search facebook, google với từ khóa "nhà hàng Mbar", chỗ này mình thấy khá ổn để bạn ghe.
> Ngoài ra cũng nằm ở phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ, khá tiện cho việc đi lại của bạn cũng như bạn bè nhé. Thêm nữa nếu vẫn muốn tham khảo thêm, tốt nhất là lục tung Google lên nữa để tìm lần 2.


Chỗ này phải không bạn, nhìn ổn ghê, chỗ này là Mbar saigon - Search thế nó mới ra đấy


----------



## MinhHoangaaaaa (17 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Yup_Yupi đã viết:


> Chỗ này phải không bạn, nhìn ổn ghê, chỗ này là Mbar saigon - Search thế nó mới ra đấy


Giá cả của bên Mbar thế nào bạn, nhìn sang nhĩ, với bên đó phục vụ ra sao, địa chỉ ở chỗ nào nữa, Quận 1 luôn à?


----------



## Gregory5u9Wallace22 (17 Tháng mười hai 2016)

MinhHoangaaaaa đã viết:


> Giá cả của bên Mbar thế nào bạn, nhìn sang nhĩ, với bên đó phục vụ ra sao, địa chỉ ở chỗ nào nữa, Quận 1 luôn à?


à, chỗ này thì google cái là ra được mấy tấm ảnh làm khá bắt mắt, mình giúp bạn tìm rồi đây, nhìn chung ổn, món ăn có vẻ phong phú, với cả nếu không gian như tấm trên kia thì tuyệt đấy


----------



## MinhHoangaaaaa (17 Tháng mười hai 2016)

cái Mbar có vẻ ổn ghê mọi người nhĩ  mà chỗ này nhìn như thế có kèm theo các hoạt động nhẹ nhàng giải trí bia tí tí không, vì bạn bè lâu nên chắc tụi mình cũng uống 1 ít, không có thì hơi chán


----------



## Martian_86 (17 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Xem cho kĩ kĩ bạn nhé, nhà hàng đa số giống giống nhau, mình cũng có hướng dẫn bạn chọn nơi phù hợp rồi đó, chọn kĩ, tới đó không thất vọng với cả xem kĩ xem có hợp vơi điều kiện và giá tiền hay không rồi hãy quyết định nhé


----------



## MinhHoangaaaaa (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Có vẻ ổn ghê mọi người nhĩ, món ăn nhìn làm ngon miệng quá, ảnh mình tìm được từ google khi nãy, chưa biết giá thế nào


----------



## tianh13121 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Phải Mbar ở đây không mọi người, hóa ra nằm ở ngay chỗ khách sạn ở Quận 1 à, mình cứ tưởng là riêng chứ. Có cả tầng thượng ở trên nữa, nhìn mê li quá chứ..........

foody. vn/ho-chi-minh/m-bar-majestic-restaurant

Foody viết liền nhé, do mình chưa có quyền post link nên để như thế


----------



## Martian_86 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Nhìn ổn nhĩ, mà chỗ này hình như là bar nhẹ nhàng, dành cho doanh nhân chứ không phải quán đơn thuần thi phải. Bạn kia cũng muốn tìm chỗ để bạn bè nhâm nhi nhẹ thì khá là hợp lí đấy.

Search chính xác mới ra đấy, "M.Bar" như thế mới ra, thảo nào mình cũng xem thử mà kiếm hoài không thấy


----------



## lloydThomas (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chỗ này có gì hay mọi người? Nhìn có vẻ đắt, vô đó ăn uống sao no được, nhà hàng thì cũng có nhiều loại mà, mình đi vòng vòng 1 hồi thì nhiều lắm đấy.

Chỗ này nhìn làm đồ ăn ngon thật, mà giá thì chắc..không dám bàn rồi


----------



## BANDAI_LUVIAS (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chọn được quán rồi à, có vẻ ổn nhĩ, cảnh cũng đẹp, nhìn cũng lịch sự....mà mấy bạn kia bảo đây là bar à, thấy cũng ổn ghê nhĩ, dạng bar thôi hay kết hợp nhà hàng luôn, vì google thì có vẻ là có nhiều tầng


----------



## tianh13121 (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Y, mấy món chô này làm nhìn ngon quá ta ơi...


----------



## Gregory5u9Wallace22 (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ực, mình có xem qua mấy tấm ảnh cũng như nhà hàng bên này rồi, mà xem lại tấm này chụp vẫn đẹp và ngon quá xá


----------



## MinhHoangaaaaa (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chỗ này có vẻ được nhĩ, các bạn cho mình xin thêm thông tin nữa nhé, bận quá không có thời gian tìm, mà chỗ này vừa coi ảnh với món ăn là ưng mắt rồi


----------



## YourChoice (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

MinhHoangaaaaa đã viết:


> Chỗ này có vẻ được nhĩ, các bạn cho mình xin thêm thông tin nữa nhé, bận quá không có thời gian tìm, mà chỗ này vừa coi ảnh với món ăn là ưng mắt rồi


Nên xem thêm vài chỗ nữa hãy quyết nhé bạn, vì ngồi 1 chỗ, nhìn ảnh thì cũng chưa chắc nên chọn nhé


----------



## nguyentienhoang (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

YourChoice đã viết:


> Nên xem thêm vài chỗ nữa hãy quyết nhé bạn, vì ngồi 1 chỗ, nhìn ảnh thì cũng chưa chắc nên chọn nhé


Nhìn cực kì ổn rồi, google cũng có cả số của bên đó, có thể gọi thẳng nếu thắc mắc nhiều thứ về dịch vụ hay mấy điều liên quan đến quán, họ sẽ gởi chi tiết cho, quán bar quận 1 mà


----------



## nguyentienhoang (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mình có bạn cũng định tìm chỗ, vừa gởi thông tin cho bạn mình xem thử, nó khá thích và chắc có lẽ dăm hôm lên chỗ này chẹt in 1 lần để đú đởn )


----------



## lloydThomas (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

tianh13121 đã viết:


> Y, mấy món chô này làm nhìn ngon quá ta ơi...


Còn nữa nhé, lục 1 hồi tìm ra được thêm mấy tấm nữa này.


----------



## Martian_86 (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ôi, nhìn ngon thật nhĩ............Mà hỏi nhé mấy bạn, đó giờ mình chưa đi ăn nhà hàng nên hỏi, cái dĩa đen đen ở trên kia có ăn được không, hay cái đó là màu của cái dĩa thôi @@


----------



## YourChoice (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mấy món nhìn hấp dẫn nhĩ, còn không gian nữa, có mấy tấm ở page trước mà thấy thích nhưng chưa đủ hút, chắc tại gu của mình thích kiểu nhộn nhịp hơn một chút, yên bình với tĩnh lặng quá không phù hợp )


----------



## tianh13121 (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

YourChoice đã viết:


> Mấy món nhìn hấp dẫn nhĩ, còn không gian nữa, có mấy tấm ở page trước mà thấy thích nhưng chưa đủ hút, chắc tại gu của mình thích kiểu nhộn nhịp hơn một chút, yên bình với tĩnh lặng quá không phù hợp )


Yên tĩnh là sở thích tốt, nhưng cũng phải chú ý vào một chút, mình đang tư vấn cho bạn kia mà, nên khách quan tí nhé ) Riêng mình thì thây có vẻ hợp với tiêu chí, đồ ăn nhìn ngon đấy, làm cũng sang trọng, mấy chỗ này thì làm đồ ăn không bao giờ dở đâu


----------



## trambichngoc (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

lên foody hay diadiemanuong coi thử


----------



## Gregory5u9Wallace22 (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

trambichngoc đã viết:


> lên foody hay diadiemanuong coi thử


M.bar có trên foody với diadiem ăn uống nên có lẽ tin tưởng được, mình cũng mới kiếm thêm được ảnh không gian bên đó đây, có cả gái đẹp, có bạn nào thích gái đẹp như mình ko.....


----------



## YourChoice (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Càng nhìn có vẻ càng thích nhĩ, chắc cũng phải khi nào đó đi 1 lần, trên đó có mấy hoạt động vui vẻ nhộn nhịp về đêm nhĩ


----------



## Martian_86 (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Gregory5u9Wallace22 đã viết:


> M.bar có trên foody với diadiem ăn uống nên có lẽ tin tưởng được, mình cũng mới kiếm thêm được ảnh không gian bên đó đây, có cả gái đẹp, có bạn nào thích gái đẹp như mình ko.....


Nhìn có vẻ vui vẻ và lành mạnh nhĩ :3 đúng là quán cho các doanh nhân có khác. Chỗ này có vẻ hợp, đám bạn lâu lâu tụ tập lại cũng vui vẻ đấy


----------



## MinhHoangaaaaa (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mình bắt đầu chấm rồi nhaaaaaaaaaaa, đang xem chỗ này thêm, nhìn ảnh cuốn hút quá, bạn mình chắc sẽ thích, cả bọn ăn uống xong cùng quẩy luôn cũng được..


----------



## BANDAI_LUVIAS (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ô, có mấy show thế kia thì còn gì nữa mà bàn, quá tuyệt ấy, chỗ này cực kì thích hợp, người VN xa xứ thì lâu lâu về cũng giải trí chứ, bên kia cày cuốc suốt bấy năm rồi


----------



## nguyentienhoang (25 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đã đặt lịch rồi, dăm hôm nữa là đi quẩy ở chỗ này, nhìn vui quá nên đã rủ đám bạn đi, Noel thì ko đi đâu, ngoài đường vui hơn, với lại cả bọn suốt ngày ôm máy tính, ngồi riết mờ mắt hết rồi


----------



## Ngoan_Hien_dethuong (25 Tháng mười hai 2016)

nguyentienhoang đã viết:


> Đã đặt lịch rồi, dăm hôm nữa là đi quẩy ở chỗ này, nhìn vui quá nên đã rủ đám bạn đi, Noel thì ko đi đâu, ngoài đường vui hơn, với lại cả bọn suốt ngày ôm máy tính, ngồi riết mờ mắt hết rồi


Noel thì kéo nhau đi đâu đó, làm cái tiệc nhỏ nhỏ, hoặc đơn giản là về với gia đình cũng được mà, để dành tiền dăm hôm đi quẩy 1 bữa cũng được, sắp tết rồi nên dự là có nhiều cái hay ho ở mấy chỗ như thế này


----------



## Petocoris_Carnado (25 Tháng mười hai 2016)

M.Bar vui à? Có thấy trên Foody mà chưa đi lần nào vì ngại mấy chỗ mới lắm, dù nhìn ảnh có vẻ ổn, nhiều cái để chơi


----------



## LouvisHa (25 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Petocoris_Carnado đã viết:


> M.Bar vui à? Có thấy trên Foody mà chưa đi lần nào vì ngại mấy chỗ mới lắm, dù nhìn ảnh có vẻ ổn, nhiều cái để chơi


À, mình cũng có thấy M.bar trên Foody , chỗ này thì cũng có nhiều đánh giá rồi, nói chung chưa thấy ai than phiền gì cả


----------



## Martian_86 (25 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Khá uy tín và tin tưởng được đấy, cho thêm tấm ảnh nữa về cái chỗ Mbar này nhé:


----------



## BANDAI_LUVIAS (25 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Dự theo trong ảnh thì là Vietnam fashion show à, ghê à, chỗ này có tổ chức cả mấy show to luôn à


----------



## BANDAI_LUVIAS (26 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mà chốt lại là bạn có chịu đi chỗ này chưa, hay còn đắn đo nữa, mình mà có dịp dắt bạn đi thì mình chọn chỗ này ngay luôn ko cần suy nghĩ


----------



## Gregory5u9Wallace22 (26 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Martian_86 đã viết:


> Khá uy tín và tin tưởng được đấy, cho thêm tấm ảnh nữa về cái chỗ Mbar này nhé:


Ghê nhĩ, được đặt để tổ chức mấy show này nữa cơ à, hiếm bar nào được thế này lắm nhé


----------



## nguyentienhoang (26 Tháng mười hai 2016)

bar ở Q1, gần phố đi bộ có chỗ này ổn mà, khỏi đi đâu xa xôi, ra phố đi bộ bạn bè làm vài tấm ảnh, xong ghé vào đây, tiếp đến là quẩyyyy


----------



## LouvisHa (26 Tháng mười hai 2016)

có khá nhiều tin ở các trang chuyên share deal về mbar nhé, google thử là ra mà, nhiều lắm, chưa thấy ai than phiền, hơn nữa ảnh cũng thấy không gian đẹp nữa


----------



## YourChoice (26 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mọi người đã số ủng hộ thì mình cũng thế, không riêng gì người chưa từng đi, nhìn chỗ này rồi thì ai từng đi cũng muốn trở lại lần nữa đấy, từ cách bố trí, cho tới món ăn, nhìn sơ qua thôi đã lạ rồi


----------



## MinhHoangaaaaa (26 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chắc ngưng được rồi, em quyết định là sẽ kéo bạn đến M.bar này, mọi người nhiệt tình đưa ảnh món ăn, không gian nữa, giờ em quyết định luôn để không phiền, cám ơn các chị đã tư vấn và quan tâm em.


----------

